# Pa i cho



## BezierCurve

Czy jest na forum taka osoba, która nie spotkała się nigdy z "niedbałymi" formami trybu rozkazującego "patrz" i "chodź"?


----------



## LilianaB

Do you think these are sloppy forms? Many people speak like that. I think they look more like regular, imperative forms -- maybe not very formal, but quite standard.


----------



## BezierCurve

I think they can be considered "sloppy", although I tend to use them myself.

EDIT: Just to make it clear, what I consider "sloppy" is the "pa" and "cho" (as in the title), not the regular forms.


----------



## LilianaB

Oh, I am sorry then. I have never heard _pa_ and _ho_. I was just wondering if there was not enough space in the thread title to spell the words out.


----------



## R.O

Ja się z nimi oczywiście spotkałem. Używałem ich jako nastolatek. Teraz to mi się raczej nie zdarza.


----------



## LilianaB

Didn't _Pa_ mean _Bye bye_, once? _See you_? This is really something new to me.


----------



## dreamlike

Well, I have a tendency to use those very frequently, but it has a rural ring to it, so to speak. 

My favourite expression using 'cho' is 'Cho no tu!' - 'Come here!'


----------



## BezierCurve

Yeah, this reminds of the old joke about a girl teasing a sailor who asked her what place was that ("Cho-no-lulu, marynarzu").


----------



## R.O

Just for the record, I find these forms more informal than rural, but it's interesting it might be perceived this way. 
Liliana, pa still means bye.


----------



## LilianaB

Thank God. It was a nice word.(and fortunately seems to be still alive)


----------



## dreamlike

Well, when I do use it, I use it for effect, but there are those people, not necessarily from rural areas -- to reconsider my previous point, who speak in a very sloppy way, and 'pa' i 'cho' are yet another examples of it.


----------



## R.O

I do use language sloppily at times too. An example of it would be elision of the /k/ sound in the word'czekaj!'. However, I somehow feel that cleaving the word in two would be too much.


----------



## marco_2

When I was a boy, I frequently heard _cho no tu! _in my yard (I live in Wrocław), though I never spoke like that. And once when went to Kielce, I noticed that they'd used an expression _chodzi no tu!_


----------



## R.O

Are you sure it wasn't 'chodź no tu?'


----------



## dreamlike

Adding to R.O's question, how many people did you hear say it? I just asked around, since I have a couple of friends in Kielce, and not a single one of them heard of this.


----------



## Ben Jamin

In my childhood in Toruń I heard "cho no tu" as very rude expression, usually from the worse bullies in the backyard. No one else would dare to say something like that to anybody stronger than himself. I have never heard "pa" in my life.


----------



## dreamlike

Ben Jamin said:


> In my childhood in Toruń I heard "cho no tu" as very rude expression, usually from the worse bullies in the backyard. No one else would dare to say something like that to anybody stronger than himself


That's curious, because as far as I remember (I haven't heard anyone say it for a couple of years now) it was widely used by people from all walks of life, and in a different context, in my area.


----------



## Ben Jamin

dreamlike said:


> That's curious, because as far as I remember (I haven't heard anyone say it for a couple of years now) it was widely used by people from all walks of life, and in a different context, in my area.



It was a clearly dominating way of speaking in the 50s in my region.


----------



## marco_2

R.O said:


> Are you sure it wasn't 'chodź no tu?'



I should have written *chodź ino tu*, but it doesn't change the fact much. I took care of children from Kielce and the region (now woj.świętokrzyskie) and I heard it all the time.


----------



## Mikelt

Oh, yeah. I can hear _chodź ino tu _in Silesia, as well.


----------



## WalkerPL

_Pa_ and _cho_ are ways of shortening _patrz_ and _chodź_. They are very informal and used mainly by children.


----------



## dreamlike

WalkerPL said:


> _Pa_ and _cho_ are ways of shortening _patrz_ and _chodź_. They are very informal and used mainly by children.


Mainly, but not limited to. This is just to say.


----------

